# Blue Merle Staffordshire Bull Terrier



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

i was looking through the internet today and come across a blue merle staffie! i have never seen one before and it got me thinking, i looked up the breed standard and this colour isnt listed. is this because they are prone to any illnesses? and how would this colour pup be produced any way! how do the genetics work? x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I didn't think Staffies carried the right genes to produce Merles :confused1:
If it's merle I don't think it can be pure bred.
Got any pictures or a link?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

For Stud . Blue Merle/Black Patch Staff in Morecambe, Lancashire ( Dogs For Stud )


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

He is a cross..........


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Cross breed... DLRC says it all


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

He is at stud and he is only 10 months.... it states that he carried the blue gene. I hope he hasn't sired a litter allready!


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd say that he isn't pure bred from the pictures  With those ears and the colour and pattern, I'd guess at a collie cross.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

do you think hes crossed with a collie then to get this colouring? i thought they had to be pedigree to be dlrc


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

kiara said:


> do you think hes crossed with a collie then to get this colouring? i thought they had to be pedigree to be dlrc


He is 100% a cross. The ears give it away..........and obviously the colour!

As far as i am concerned the DLRC is a register for dogs that not registered with the KC and therefore pups can not be......DLRC means nothing about breeding/genetics/pedigrees etc (well not yet anyway!) It could well be a money making scheme.....(having said that it is just a registry like the KC is!)

Having said all that, i personally think this *puppy* is gorgeous! What a serious shame he is being used in this way :frown:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

it says "im a full pedigree with papers and registered with The Dog Lovers registration club. My sire is Trail Blazer and Dam is Sugar Brandy."

both the dam and sire are full staffies! do people fix papers when they have a cross?

such a pretty dog, isnt this also called a harlequin?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

kiara said:


> it says "im a full pedigree with papers and registered with The Dog Lovers registration club. My sire is Trail Blazer and Dam is Sugar Brandy."
> 
> both the dam and sire are full staffies! do people fix papers when they have a cross?
> 
> such a pretty dog, isnt this also called a harlequin?


Yeah papers to say he is registered with the DLRC! Also anyone can name their dog a ''kennel'' name........i could call my dog something similar and breed him with a bitch and then we can have puppies that we give ''kennel names'' too as well......Hmmmm!

Is there absolute proof that Mum/Dad are full pedigrees?? As in papers/DNA results? Its is next to highly impossible for this colour full Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

And finally, YES! Of course people fix papers! I am certainly not saying these people have, but its happens and happens often enough


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

If I remember, when the DLRC first came into being they would 'make' the generation up for you.

DLRC means absolutely jack all in my opinion.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> If I remember, when the DLRC first came into being they would 'make' the generation up for you.
> 
> DLRC means absolutely jack all in my opinion.


I agree.

I am not a KC fan, per se, as many people on here could tell you :lol:

However, my new puppy is KC registered. Why? Because i wanted to ensure his ancestors were as healthy etc... as his parents are!

I would never buy a puppy/dog in any other way. I have less than zero interest in showing etc (although the pups parents are shown) but i like to know where my pup came from and not only ''immediate'' parentage.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

does anyone know where i can find out about coat colours? particulary the staffie, this has made me very interested to how it all works.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> it says "im a full pedigree with papers and registered with The Dog Lovers registration club. My sire is Trail Blazer and Dam is Sugar Brandy."
> 
> both the dam and sire are full staffies! do people fix papers when they have a cross?


Dog Lovers Registration is not really a registration as such, just a glorified certificate writing service. I could apply for registration for fictitious puppies who's sire was scooby do and dam was lassie and they would write it up. It has no records of ancestry - you just fill in the blanks with whatever names you want to.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

kiara said:


> does anyone know where i can find out about coat colours? particulary the staffie, this has made me very interested to how it all works.


i have a link somewhere ..i am sure of it.. i will look on the bullie forums tomorrow...defo,,..pm me to remind me it is a very intersting site about colours,,etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like a freak to me


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

This owner has had the complete pi$$ taken out of her if she honesty thinks the boy is a full staff.

He has some EBT in him judging by the shape of the head and the following page is quite helpful

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Looks like a freak to me


That is very harsh. This is a dog at the end of the day  :frown:

I think he is beautiful, like every other dog/pup in the world. None of this is his fault and you are labelling him a freak??? Get a grip.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> That is very harsh. This is a dog at the end of the day  :frown:
> 
> I think he is beautiful, like every other dog/pup in the world. None of this is his fault and you are labelling him a freak??? Get a grip.


good post Acacia 

The little pup doesnt look like a full staffie but he is a lovely looking little dog


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> That is very harsh. Get a grip.


Frown and be as mad as you like :lol:

IMO it looks like a freak

Regards

Paul (harsh but truthful) :001_cool:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Looks like a freak to me


sorry but thats a little out of order...ffs...............

i would stay away if you are inexperienced in the breed....as far as i know from other threads on other bullie forums ..blue marle are prone to deafness.....,,,,,

juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Frown and be as mad as you like :lol:
> 
> IMO it looks like a freak
> 
> ...


i actually think the dog looks as nice as any other dog......very harsh..and not truthful


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Noooooooooo he doesnt look like a freak 

You have some strikeing dogs are they yours in the photo link,they look very wise


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Frown and be as mad as you like :lol:
> 
> IMO it looks like a freak
> 
> ...


I think you have yourselves mixed up  this gorgeous animal would never see you as a freak........as for me... well, i might think differently.

You are one of a kind.. one that a lot of people would not like to be associated to in anyway. I would be truly ashamed if i was.

So just as well you are nothing to me 

Goodnight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> sorry but thats a little out of order...ffs...............
> 
> i would stay away if you are inexperienced in the breed....as far as i know from other threads on other bullie forums ..blue marle are prone to deafness.....,,,,,
> 
> juliex


If its only a "little out of order, why are you swearing FFS?

"In the breed"..... What breed is it?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

We all have our preferences in what we see/look for in dogs

I love the merle colours in all breeds that carry the gene i think this little dog looks very fetching and bold and the colouring is lovely but again i dont think hes a full staffie


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Noooooooooo he doesnt look like a freak
> 
> You have some strikeing dogs are they yours in the photo link,they look very wise


Unlike the owner..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> I think you have yourselves mixed up  this gorgeous animal would never see you as a freak........as for me... well, i might think differently.
> 
> You are one of a kind.. one that a lot of people would not like to be associated to in anyway. I would be truly ashamed if i was.
> 
> ...


Im sure it is gorgeous, still looks like a freak!

Nite nite


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> If its only a "little out of order, why are you swearing FFS?
> 
> "In the breed"..... What breed is it?


well i will say you are hugely out of order!!!!

the breed i was talking about out is the staffordshire bullterrier breed!!!!...

and???


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Im sure it is gorgeous, still looks like a freak!
> 
> Nite nite


Takes a freak to recognise one..........:thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Take a chill pill guys  have a lovely sleep everyone Nite Nite


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> Unlike the owner..........


OOOOOOOOOOh personal insults now eh :lol:

I should report you the the highest authority


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> well i will say you are hugely out of order!!!!
> 
> the breed i was talking about out is the staffordshire bullterrier breed!!!!...
> 
> and???


And are you saying this freak is an English bully?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> OOOOOOOOOOh personal insults now eh :lol:
> 
> I should report you the the highest authority


cant be arsed.......still no need...there is dog lovers and there is DOG LOVERS...mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> And are you saying this freak is an English bully?


oh dear...pardon and what is an English Bully????? no such breed dear..correct me if i am wrong!!!!..please do!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

What a fruit loop  this ''person'' is on something and it is not nice :scared:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> What a fruit loop  this ''person'' is on something and it is not nice :scared:


mmm..i think so too... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> sorry but thats a little out of order...ffs...............
> 
> i would stay away if you are inexperienced in the breed....as far as i know from other threads on other bullie forums ..blue marle are prone to deafness.....,,,,,
> 
> juliex


i have plenty of experience within the staffie breed, i have had them all my life, currently have a 6 yr old brindle and 10 month old white with brindle.

this is why i was curious as to the colour.

my girls below


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> We all have our preferences in what we see/look for in dogs
> 
> I love the merle colours in all breeds that carry the gene i think this little dog looks very fetching and bold and the colouring is lovely but again i dont think hes a full staffie


there was a litter of harlequin min pins for sale which although have been seen in the early days of the UK min pin isnt recognised by the kennel club, its not up anymore (was on Epups) but similar to the following

http://images02.olx.com/ui/1/24/86/13421886_2.jpg 
this is a really old pick of the colour










Nowt to do with staffs but thought id add anyway!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Brindle is a lovely colour my friend used to breed Red staffies, sorry if this isnt the proper name for the colour, she also had a beautiful black male and female staffie, wonderful dogs they are


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

kiara said:


> i have plenty of experience within the staffie breed, i have had them all my life, currently have a 6 yr old brindle and 10 month old white with brindle.
> 
> this is why i was curious as to the colour.
> 
> my girls below


the colour is lovely...KC or not i think they look lovely x


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> cant be arsed


So why start it in the first place.

This dog is a collie x staff. I cant think of two dogs worse to mate together and to top it IMO........yes only MY OPINION, it looks like a freak too. 

But Im sure it would make the right person a nice pet.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> So why start it in the first place.
> 
> This dog is a collie x staff. I cant think of two dogs worse to mate together and to top it IMO........yes only MY OPINION, it looks like a freak too.
> 
> But Im sure it would make the right person a nice pet.


errrrrrrrrrrrrr..who started it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...you did!!!!!

do you know he is a collie cross????

and yes i think it is ONLY in your opinion it looks like a freak............


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Starlite said:


> there was a litter of harlequin min pins for sale which although have been seen in the early days of the UK min pin isnt recognised by the kennel club, its not up anymore (was on Epups) but similar to the following
> 
> http://images02.olx.com/ui/1/24/86/13421886_2.jpg
> this is a really old pick of the colour
> ...


Some of the old colours are thankfully re surfaceing, thank you for this info, Its like the schnauzers there are colours that have been lost due to years ago when the miniture was created from crossing the standard with affin pichers and other smaller dogs of differing colours, the breeders/farmers not wanting any bold colours so anything other than pepper and salt and black were culled or hidden, we are now seeing the re introduction of the parti and liver colours in the mini sizes as breeders are no longer culling them when they come through in a litter from a ressesive gene. This is just a very short snap shot in to this area, there is so much more info on it and the area of genetics and colouring is very interesting


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> oh dear...pardon and what is an English Bully????? no such breed dear..correct me if i am wrong!!!!..please do!!!


English bull terrier dear, sorry are we getting totally tech here then dear?

I think you know what I was implying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 dear


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> So why start it in the first place.
> 
> This dog is a collie x staff. I cant think of two dogs worse to mate together and to top it IMO........yes only MY OPINION, it looks like a freak too.
> 
> But Im sure it would make the right person a nice pet.


You KNOW this is the cross? Or are you assuming it is?

While i agree i think this cross is wrong i would never label the pups/dogs freaks.

People like youself add to the fact it is ashaming to be human sometimes. Only humans could ever think this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrr..who started it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...you did!!!!!


I stated an opinion dear, if you dont like that, tuff.

And no I dont know for sure what its breeding is, but it looks like a freak :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> English bull terrier dear, sorry are we getting totally tech here then dear?
> 
> I think you know what I was implying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 dear


well actually we are darling yes...still no such breed as as english bullterrier..sorry:confused1::confused1:..but hey..i really don't understand you..""""..i thought a dog lover was a dog lover but.................... not in you case.....to me all dog are lovely.....even ones with big ears...but what the hey


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Acacia86 said:


> People like youself add to the fact it is ashaming to be human sometimes. Only humans could ever think this.


Oh grow up.

You know sweet FA about me, I actually like cross breeds but again, there is some thing not right about this dog.

Why did you decided to get a ridgeback and not a cross breed?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Oh grow up.
> 
> You know sweet FA about me, I actually like cross breeds but again, there is some thing not right about this dog.
> 
> Why did you decided to get a ridgeback and not a cross breed?


i really think there is only one person who needs to grow up....what side of the friggen bed did you get out of...jesus!!!!......
I think you really need to stop and think....


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Oh grow up.
> 
> You know sweet FA about me, I actually like cross breeds but again, there is some thing not right about this dog.
> 
> Why did you decided to get a ridgeback and not a cross breed?


No no my dear, its about time YOU grew up.

I might not know about you but you are making yourself look quite clear on this thread :thumbup:

Please do not ask me about my own choices on someone else thread, its ill-mannered.......


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Poor pup Very cute but far too young for breeding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Nite nite darlings.

Thanks for the lulz


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh and guys don't waste your time, this fool is just trying to wind you up, don't give them the pleasure


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't we all just get along? :cryin:

the boy is too young, I agree with Markalam. And as Mitch stated alot of colours previously culled at birth are living on so it should be interesting to see how such things develop within the breeds


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> Oh and guys don't waste your time, this fool is just trying to wind you up, don't give them the pleasure


FOOL...Arse!! sprigs to mind...and worse....xx...but yeah.... he has had a bit to much of something:rolley xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Can't we all just get along? :cryin:
> 
> the boy is too young, I agree with Markalam. And as Mitch stated alot of colours previously culled at birth are living on so it should be interesting to see how such things develop within the breeds


Absolutely agree here :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> FOOL...Arse!! sprigs to mind...and worse....xx...but yeah.... he has had a bit to much of something:rolley xx


Nope! I bet the parents are sound asleep and its decided to stir sh!t on the internet because the 'rents are not watching :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Nope! I bet the parents are sound asleep and its decided to stir sh!t on the internet because the 'rents are not watching :thumbup: :lol:


mmm..i dunno...perhaps...lol..but what an arse...lol...i dont normally get wound up but yeah he managed to do it....

x:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> mmm..i dunno...perhaps...lol..but what an arse...lol...i dont normally get wound up but yeah he managed to do it....
> 
> x:thumbup::lol:


Yep if thats what he was after then he succeded! However, its nothing to boast about, its actually extremely pathetic :lol: Nothing else more exciting in life.....or nothing else to do? DOH! Great life that is right? :thumbup: Made himself look a wonderful person on here......

Anyway after all that i need my sleep. I am going to cuddle up to my dog and cats and thank heaven i am not related LOL!!

xx


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I like the colouring but must admit he does look a little...weird BUT in saying that he is still only a pup and hasnt finished growing. He may eventually fit into those ears, you never know lol

Either way he shouldnt be put to stud at that age.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

he shouldnt be put to stud at any age its obvious all his owner is doing is cashing in on his 'rare' colouring and he certainly isnt even a pure staffy, i'd put money on it that he wont have or be having the relevant health tests required for the breed they claim him to be and DLRC is a joke.....adverts like that depress me...as if there arnt enough staffies already!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> he shouldnt be put to stud at any age its obvious all his owner is doing is cashing in on his 'rare' colouring and he certainly isnt even a pure staffy, i'd put money on it that he wont have or be having the relevant health tests required for the breed they claim him to be and DLRC is a joke.....adverts like that depress me...as if there arnt enough staffies already!


Yeah I think my previous post come out a bit wrong sorry.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bellasmaid said:


> Yeah I think my previous post come out a bit wrong sorry.


aw dont worry and im sorry if i made you feel bad, i just get so angry at all the thoughtless people out there cashing in on their dogs


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor lil mite - doesn't look like a Staffie and having rescued Staffs - admitted many years ago - i'd never heard of that couloring and only knew there are now blues, originally from Ireland I believe.

Looks far too young to breed either way. I try not to go on the Malamute free ads as I find myself e mailing abuse when people are obvoiusly lying or breeding too young, even worse when they sell a female and say she's good for breeding from!


----------



## topseyturvey (Feb 1, 2010)

Staffordshire Bull Terriers do NOT carry the merle gene,nor is it part of the breed standard.Therefore the dog in question is not a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier.


> At the request of the Staffordshire Bull Terrier Breed Council, the Kennel Club has agreed that it will no longer accept the registration of any merle coloured Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppies, with effect from 5th January 2010.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull Terriers do NOT carry the merle gene,nor is it part of the breed standard.Therefore the dog in question is not a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier. (quote from TopsyTurvey)

Quote:
At the request of the Staffordshire Bull Terrier Breed Council, the Kennel Club has agreed that it will no longer accept the registration of any merle coloured Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppies, with effect from 5th January 2010. 

If the merle gene doesn't ever occur in staffies, why do the KC refuse to register them? Why would they go to the bother of having a policy about something that doesn't exist?

Agreed the dog is too young to use for stud.


----------



## topseyturvey (Feb 1, 2010)

There have been breeders registering blue merle's apparently,they can't be pure bred so obviously they must have used another dogs papers to register the litter.
The KC have refused to register as it is not standard and because of the health aspect of breeding merles,i.e impaired hearing and sight. 
You only have to look at the dog in the photo to see that it isn't a purebred staffordshire bull terrier,not even a badly bred one and obviously to get the merle,it would have to have one of the breeds in there that carries it,Staffies don't,so I would say that it is a crossbreed of some sort.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I've heard of these before and yes, as previously stated the KC won't register them.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

paddyjulie said:


> well actually we are darling yes...still no such breed as as english bullterrier..sorry:confused1::confused1:..but hey..i really don't understand you..""""..i thought a dog lover was a dog lover but.................... not in you case.....to me all dog are lovely.....even ones with big ears...but what the hey


Yes, you're quite right, there is no such breed as "English bullterrier", it's just "Bull Terrier".


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

They only stopped accepting the registration in January, so is it possible he could have been registered before hand?

I can't believe they are advertising the pup for stud though, that's just heartless.

He is beautiful though, whatever he is crossed with.

I might go and steal him, Morecambe aint too far from me...


----------



## topseyturvey (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes the litter must have been registered before january,but as staffies do NOT carry the merle gene another dogs papers must have been used to register the litter.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Same as Chihuahuas?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

topseyturvey said:


> Yes the litter must have been registered before january,but as staffies do NOT carry the merle gene another dogs papers must have been used to register the litter.


but wasn't it DLRC registered ? do they check on breed colours? i wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

MarKalAm said:


> Same as Chihuahuas?


It would depend on the continent the ancestors to those Chihuahuas came from.

The AKC has been registering merle Chihuahuas, for what length of time, I do not know. Registration of merles in the AKC is still a bone of contention, but I do believe they are still being registered (but it is a DQ for showing). The Canadian Kennel Club has been as well - but this year put a stop to it.

CC


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I mean in as much as it's not a natural colour in the breed and if one where to be produced it would be due to someone adding it in from another source?


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

Burrowzig said:


> Staffordshire Bull Terriers do NOT carry the merle gene,nor is it part of the breed standard.Therefore the dog in question is not a purebred Staffordshire Bull Terrier. (quote from TopsyTurvey)
> 
> Quote:
> At the request of the Staffordshire Bull Terrier Breed Council, the Kennel Club has agreed that it will no longer accept the registration of any merle coloured Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppies, with effect from 5th January 2010.
> ...


This was a question that crossed my mind when reading the quote as well.

Merle is a dominant gene, but it does work in one quirky way that is not understood by many. Its merling effect does not change the color of the phaomelanin on a dog (reds/buffs/light creams), so these dogs CAN have the dominant merle gene without its pattern visibly showing.

That fact is where those in breeds such as American Cockers and Chihuahuas can say, if they have a line of buffs or creams, or parti fawn dogs with a ton of white, that goes back to when stud books were open, that merle was there from the start, and just not seen or recorded as such. In Cockers this is also complicated by the number of times merle has been deliberately registered as 'roan' (or belton, I'm forgetting the terms at the moment).

This fact is also why merle can be dangerous. Dogs that have the gene with these colorings that it can't be seen on are called 'cryptic merles'. Mistakenly breeding two merles together is often disastrous for the pups produced.

Its a contentious issue in all the breeds that it has 'cropped' up in, and not one easily resolved. Usually it is correct to assume it has come from another breed . . . but there is room for doubt in some breeds, sometimes.

CC


----------



## topseyturvey (Feb 1, 2010)

dexter said:


> but wasn't it DLRC registered ? do they check on breed colours? i wouldn't have thought so.


I was reffering to a KC registered litter and it does ask for colour,I have never registered a dog with the DLRC but I don't think they pay much attention to detail as we know they will register anything.



comfortcreature said:


> This was a question that crossed my mind when reading the quote as well.
> 
> Merle is a dominant gene, but it does work in one quirky way that is not understood by many. Its merling effect does not change the color of the phaomelanin on a dog (reds/buffs/light creams), so these dogs CAN have the dominant merle gene without its pattern visibly showing.
> 
> ...


Yes Merle is dangerous and not a gene carried by staffies,they have a variety of colours accepted within the standard,brindle,black brindle,red,white,blue etc but not merle.
So to get merle with the staffordshire bull terrier it must have been crossed with a breed that does carry the gene.


----------

